# Firings at the VA you go Trump



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

It starts at the VA. After 8 years drain the swamp at the VA.

Department of Veterans Affairs. Two notoriously corrupt employees in Puerto Rico were fired this week, indicating that more may be on the way.

Read more: Trump Immediately Tells Corrupt VA Employees 'You're Fired!' | The Daily Caller


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Good, the VA is in dire need for an overhaul, to many resources that are supposed to be for vets are instead going in the pockets of corrupt bureaucrats, drain the swamp....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

well - I hope the VA goes back and reviews action that was supposedly taken by Obammy - sooooo much coverup & corruption involved that's it's impossible to tell truth from fiction ....

Hines Vet Hospital - outside Chicago - was soooooo badly infested with cockroaches - that patients were being served infested food trays to their beds .... closed investigation and no further word of any what measures were taken - no firing announced for sure ....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It is way beyond time to hold government managers and employees responsible for what they are charged to do. Many in the private sector work for less money and. W edits, no pention and the constant reality of being laid off or fired. No reason those in the government sector should be exempt.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

And I thought Washington DC was bad. Sheesh!


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

It's about time to start treating our veterans with the respect and care they deserve.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Department of Veterans Affairs. Two notoriously corrupt employees in Puerto Rico were fired this week, indicating that more may be on the way.





sideKahr said:


> And I thought Washington DC was bad. Sheesh!


Puerto Rico is a 3rd world country, lots and lots of graft, I was part of at team surveying PR for Southcom HQ, after getting kicked out of Panama and before that I was there several times with the Navy, it reminds me of Mexico, they should never be considered for entry into the States, and they don't really want to because we give them so much aid, becoming a state would be a step down, we should end all freebies for PR, that will balance the budget.

*Rancher*


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

The VA has their own internal ranking system, from 1 to 5 stars, so you will finally see some house cleaning, especially at the VA that have been notoriously bad, like in Louisiana. I have heard many stories of veteran that I work with telling about very poor care from other VAs. It will ultimately be very good for the system.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> It starts at the VA. After 8 years drain the swamp at the VA.
> 
> Department of Veterans Affairs. Two notoriously corrupt employees in Puerto Rico were fired this week, indicating that more may be on the way.
> 
> Read more: Trump Immediately Tells Corrupt VA Employees 'You're Fired!' | The Daily Caller


To be fair, the VA was for the most part the same under Bush as it was under Obama.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Here is just one thing...that Obama could have done, but didn't.

It would have taken all of 30 seconds to give the order...but he didn't.

He didn't do what was the complete and unarguable right thing to do...but he didn't.

He was too busy hitting a golf ball and practicing his smile.

Fuq you Obama.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> To be fair, the VA was for the most part the same under Bush as it was under Obama.


 No not like it has been the last 8 years. VA has always had issue and likely always will. Sense Obama they di not care one bit. Two were aught steal and ripping off the VA fired then given better paying jobs. Thy then again stole from the VA


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Firing 2 obvious loser humans that disgust the common sense reality of man kind is hardly draining the swamp. I'm not trying to be critical of Trump but its window dressing. I'm disturbed he hired a bureaucrat from the VA to lead the VA. I was hoping for someone like Palin that would rock their world. 

As an ombudsman with numerous VA cases though I can honestly say its not all the VA. In many, many cases its the veterans' themselves that need a reality check.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> No not like it has been the last 8 years. VA has always had issue and likely always will. Sense Obama they di not care one bit. Two were aught steal and ripping off the VA fired then given better paying jobs. Thy then again stole from the VA


I can only speak from the perspective of a veteran who is also a VA employee. I did not notice any big difference between when Bush was POTUS and Obama other than some programs expanded under Obama. The HUDVASH section 8 housing program for homeless veterans, who I work with further expanded under Obama. Otherwise care has been the same in Minneapolis to my knowledge in Mental health, addictions and homeless. We are coming back to that old saying again..."if you have been to one VA, you have been to one VA."
Just Trump picking as existing VA employee for secretary of the VA says plenty. It says that while there are significant problems at some VA's, there are also others that are very good at working with veterans. I predict that you will see a hard weeding out of bad employees, significant change at bad VA's and some changes in processes of caring for veterans, but it will not be a blow-up the VA scenario.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

This is something Obama could have done but instead just said meaningless words that the media ate up.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

RedLion said:


> I can only speak from the perspective of a veteran who is also a VA employee. I did not notice any big difference between when Bush was POTUS and Obama other than some programs expanded under Obama. The HUDVASH section 8 housing program for homeless veterans, who I work with further expanded under Obama. Otherwise care has been the same in Minneapolis to my knowledge in Mental health, addictions and homeless. We are coming back to that old saying again..."if you have been to one VA, you have been to one VA."
> Just Trump picking as existing VA employee for secretary of the VA says plenty. It says that while there are significant problems at some VA's, there are also others that are very good at working with veterans. I predict that you will see a hard weeding out of bad employees, significant change at bad VA's and some changes in processes of caring for veterans, but it will not be a blow
> 
> Obama made it clear that you could screw over vets all you wanted and he would not only support you but aid your efforts. VA will always have issue one main reason is the people they treat come with a lot of baggage . Unlike the general population


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> RedLion said:
> 
> 
> > I can only speak from the perspective of a veteran who is also a VA employee. I did not notice any big difference between when Bush was POTUS and Obama other than some programs expanded under Obama. The HUDVASH section 8 housing program for homeless veterans, who I work with further expanded under Obama. Otherwise care has been the same in Minneapolis to my knowledge in Mental health, addictions and homeless. We are coming back to that old saying again..."if you have been to one VA, you have been to one VA."
> ...


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I am under the impression, correct me if I am wrong, that the VA was for Veterans with service connected disabilities, until a few years back. Thats when the Feds said any Veteran can use the VA. Not sure the process of how they would get to use it, or how they would be charged etc. But, I here that is one reason they are way over their head with taking care of patients.
I feel, if our contracts state it, that health care for all Veterans should be subsidized whether they go to VA or any hospital. Give them a credit card, and Tricare compatible deductibles and let them get care.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Steve40th said:


> I am under the impression, correct me if I am wrong, that the VA was for Veterans with service connected disabilities, until a few years back. Thats when the Feds said any Veteran can use the VA. Not sure the process of how they would get to use it, or how they would be charged etc. But, I here that is one reason they are way over their head with taking care of patients.
> I feel, if our contracts state it, that health care for all Veterans should be subsidized whether they go to VA or any hospital. Give them a credit card, and Tricare compatible deductibles and let them get care.


I may be wrong for todays standards but when I first started going to VA, I received free care because I was broke/poor during that time period. I believe it is income based, if you make money you pay a percentage, if you have insurance, they will charge it to get what they can especially with prescriptions. If you are disabled and have been given a percentage that effects your cost.

I'm 100% disabled and don't pay for anything. Free optical, dental and everything else. If I do have to go to the emergency room instead of going to the clinic as a walk-in then I have to tell VA ASAP. I live 2 hours away from my clinic so instead of doing a walk-in I call and talk to the triage nurse and if it is serious they just tell you to go to the ER. If the doctor wants to admit me then the hospital has to contact VA and VA will probably have an ambulance come pick me up and take me to a VA hospital.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Sasquatch said:


> This is something Obama could have done but instead just said meaningless words that the media ate up.
> 
> Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


This, of coarse, was simply the plan. To demoralize veterans, active service personnel and degrade the military. Lest we forget.........he is Muslim. He started day one and didn't let up for 8 excruciatingly long years.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Robie said:


> Here is just one thing...that Obama could have done, but didn't.
> 
> It would have taken all of 30 seconds to give the order...but he didn't.
> 
> ...


That and having gay sex with Micheal err Michelle


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Sorry I'm no expert here; but my dad used the VA when he was alive as a WWII veteran and it was not based on a service connection. The term "service connection" as I understood it was an injury of some kind that impedes your ability to function professionally and thus requires a life long payment from the VA to the soldier. Now for those who lost limbs and suffered serious injury I have no issue with that; but the woman I know who served in Iraq and got a "service connection" because her "CO" launched a rubber band at her butt and smiled at her creating a "sexual harassment" is now costing us $3,100 a month for the rest of her late 30 something life. BS



Steve40th said:


> I am under the impression, correct me if I am wrong, that the VA was for Veterans with service connected disabilities, until a few years back. Thats when the Feds said any Veteran can use the VA. Not sure the process of how they would get to use it, or how they would be charged etc. But, I here that is one reason they are way over their head with taking care of patients.
> I feel, if our contracts state it, that health care for all Veterans should be subsidized whether they go to VA or any hospital. Give them a credit card, and Tricare compatible deductibles and let them get care.


----------



## The Wild One (Jan 29, 2017)

They need to lock allot of people up associated to the VA, CIA, NSA, FBI.. Hopefully Trump can make it happen. They're way out in left field with unchecked power. It needs to be reigned in.

The Wild One


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

stowlin said:


> Sorry I'm no expert here; but my dad used the VA when he was alive as a WWII veteran and it was not based on a service connection. The term "service connection" as I understood it was an injury of some kind that impedes your ability to function professionally and thus requires a life long payment from the VA to the soldier. Now for those who lost limbs and suffered serious injury I have no issue with that; but the woman I know who served in Iraq and got a "service connection" because her "CO" launched a rubber band at her butt and smiled at her creating a "sexual harassment" is now costing us $3,100 a month for the rest of her late 30 something life. BS


You are correct. Any veteran that does not have a bad conduct discharge with enough time on active duty can get care through the VA. It is a matter if that care if free, such as for a service connected reason, or the veteran will be financially responsible for some portion of the cost.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Even service connected disabilities are classed differently depending on how they effect you life. It gets confusing. Two 10% don't make a 20%. Just as a 20% and a 25% don't make a 45%.
You can and likely will be reevaluated at some time. I have been through it twice.
Severity of injury and how it currently effects your life is also how you are classed as a priority . I am currently a class 3. You really don't want to be a class 1 or 2..
I was reduced to 20%. Surgery and taking care of my self improved my Quality of life. I had no disagreement with that. Army doctors did a good job on me. Thanks COL. Toon. At better than 70 now I know you are retired again.
No madder the level or reason for you disability if you have health insurance bet your ass VA collects from them first.
VA has always had issues and likely always will. My Gripe is Obama making it clear that screwing over vets was ok on his watch. And he encouraged it.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Good, I hope that he has the rest of them trembling, there are more that need to be fired.


----------

